# Russel and the Wizards



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A9222-2002Aug28.html

Looks like it is closer to getting done and possibly as part of a sign and trade with Utah. Let's hope that is the case and a roster spot is left for Grizzard. The article mentions that Popeye is more than likely not getting resigned. It also mentions that Scott Burrel was a choice to fill the SF void. Lets just hope everything goes well with a sign and trade with Russel, and worst case a straight up signing.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Sign and trade is the perfect scenario. Having Lue and Whitney on the roster together doesn't work. I would prefer to send Whitney since I beleive Hubert can more than make up for any 3 point capability that we would lose.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

I would rather have them take, both Cwit, and Lue, so we can see more of Juan Dixon. I just think Chris Whitney is terrible!?!?!?!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Chris Whitney is far from terrible. He is a solid contributer and a csmart vet at PG. He can play mulitple roles in the offense from helping be a scoring threat, to being a role playing spot up shooter. He gets guys involved on offense. His weakness is his defense and that is mostly due to his size. the guy plays with heart and would be a great addition to any team. I say move Lue who's contributions can be more easily handled by Dixon. Dixon right now is a long way away from CWhit.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Chris Whitney Sux!!! He takes all these 3 pt. shots, and two point shots, and misses all of them. He shoots 5 three's and then hits one. I'd rather see Lue. Lue can hit in the clutch. Cwit thinks he's the star of the show. Lue isn't greedy, and I see him passing. Cwit drives(rarely), and never finishes. Lue will drive and he'll finish, or get to the line. Cwit is a selfish piece of junk who can't even get 4apg. Like i said, I hate this guy, he's terrible!!!

thank goodness we drafted Dixon, and signed Hughes. Then i won't have to see him ruin our team.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

shroombal,

CWhitney has hit clutch shots. I have never seen Lue hit a clutch shot. It is almost as if you have been following the Wiz for one season with your analysis of Whitney. He can play, and is a great role player.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

Did u see lue last year??? He wuz hitting these fade aways, curl shots....

And Whitney wuz shooting the ball every chance he had. Heck he shot 3's as good as he could shoot inside the arc. And I agree, he's a great role player... on the bench cheering. I think dis is why the trade is Lue for Russell, and not Whitney for Russell.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

It would be Lue for Russel because he makes far less than Whitney, and is more in line with the 1.4M we want to sign Russel for.

It is about contract dollars at this point.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man we've got to move Whitney not Lue ,Lue provided offensive punch last year like the supersonics game came in to score like 23 points to help seal a road win how about against Dallas in Dallas he helped by scoring a lot off the bench to help with that victory, all I'm saying and I agree with Shrombal is that Cwhit, who's been here awhile is terrible now , His defense is pathetic he gives up too many and ones in transition and offensively he won't dribble past the three point line, he's a good spot shooter but thats it ,when he first came here he was much better defensively now with age he's terrible , Lue on the other hand can create his own shot off the dribble hit the open three and play good defense on smaller point guards and Iverson, his main problem is he's a shot clock killer and he dribbles too much,

Whitney plays better with Jordan because he knows how to space the floor and set up for the spot up three better , Lue struggles when he plays on the floor with Jordan because he not real comortable spotting up and he has to have the ball to create his own shot, Bottom Line Lue is younger and faster with better defense, while Whitney does have heart and is a long time wizard I think Lue fits our youth a little better at this point.


----------



## Alley-oop (Aug 31, 2002)

This is why Russell is joinin the wizards.
If you cant beat Jordon join him.:yes:


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*Sign and trade dead?*

The Jazz supposedily aren't interested in a sign and trade of Russell for Lue with Washington.
Link to article in local paper, Deseret News, 9/4/02 
http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,405028492,00.html


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Sign and trade dead?*



> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> The Jazz supposedily aren't interested in a sign and trade of Russell for Lue with Washington.
> Link to article in local paper, Deseret News, 9/4/02
> http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,405028492,00.html


Thanks for the update, however disheartening.


----------

